# A kind of show in Scotland



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

While trying to figure out why they were no shows in Scotland and being the nosy person I am I came across this 

Edinburgh | Love Pets Show

Its not on this year but what I don't get is if we cant have reptiles shows up here how did they manage to have reptiles at their shows 

I have sent them an email wither I get a reply or not is a different thing but I guess seeing that they have done it why cant someone else do it


----------



## poppit (May 3, 2013)

these are the reptiles/exotics animals that are there Animal Handling | Childrens Parties | Fun Days & Galas | Based in West Lothian Central Scotland | Edinburgh to Glasgow


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

poppit said:


> these are the reptiles/exotics animals that are there Animal Handling | Childrens Parties | Fun Days & Galas | Based in West Lothian Central Scotland | Edinburgh to Glasgow


Thanks for that might pop an email to them as well  

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Middleton Mouse (May 16, 2013)

Someone like that will have public liability insurance. I run a similar business and this allows me to display and handle animals in public, I imagine it's different if folk are going to be selling them though.


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

See what I gather from other threads is that its not pet shops etc that can sell just hobbyists so how and what you would need for that is what I don't know 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

The main problem with having a reptile show up here is the demand isn't big enough for the sellers down south to travel and there are not enough people breeding up here with enough offspring for tables. Would love a show closer to home but can't see it happening any time soon.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

I would have thought there was a lot of demand just by the sheer number of threads made about them 

Would be great to have one tho means not having to drive to Donny 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Middleton Mouse (May 16, 2013)

It would be nice to have a show in Scotland, even if it was on a much smaller scale (no pun intended). :2thumb: Doncaster is 250 miles from us and public transport aint cheap.


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks like Donny it is then 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Why don't you do some research to see how much interest there would be for a scotland show?

It's all very well saying 'there aren't enough people breeding/interested' but what is that based on?

A poll asking people who would like to see a show in Scotland, who would sell there, who would go from Scotland and who would travel from England might be a good place to start if you are serious about starting one up. I've done a short survey just to gauge interest and will be posting it up on the forum later, feel free to post it on fb etc.

A simple google search brings up loads of threads from people asking why there isn't one, so there is definitely interest.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Here's the poll, please share it around as much as possible, the more results, the better

A Scottish Reptile Show


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

bampoisongirl said:


> Why don't you do some research to see how much interest there would be for a scotland show?
> 
> It's all very well saying 'there aren't enough people breeding/interested' but what is that based on?
> 
> ...


I know theres loads of interest in one Im sure it would be very well attended 

Like you say when you type into google the amount of threads that come up is mental so there must be 

When you get that survey up let me know


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

bampoisongirl said:


> Here's the poll, please share it around as much as possible, the more results, the better
> 
> A Scottish Reptile Show


Done it :2thumb:


----------



## METALLMAD (Jun 19, 2011)

I think it would be amazing and loads of people would attend. I've been to 2 smaller reptile meetings in Bellshill and Alloa and it was a really enjoyable and fun experience. Would have been a bit better if I could have bought some snakes though lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

What you need to remember is that all breeders meetings started small. If you want something the size of Donny, than that costs a lot of money, but no reason you cannot hire a smaller venue and go from there. You really must do your research well first though as there are many hoops you need to jump through to keep it legal.

Many of us have smaller show's locally, but don't necessarily include buying of reptiles in it. People join in to show off some of the animals they have produced and some people do trades for exchanging bloodstock etc. It can be a really good day if enough of you want to do it.... see if you can find a local herper celebrity to come and judge the 'best in show' and offer a series of small prizes (normally begged from local reptile shops etc). Set out with the intention of just covering the costs, and see what happens......

Kevin Stevens is the guy you need to contact if you feel you want to set up a Scottish branch of the IHS, as he has just become the Local Branches Co-ordinate. He can give you more info if you ask.

Hope you do get enough people motivated to join in..... even if you only have meetings once every few months in the daytime to facilitate all those who have to travel further, it can be really good fun and interesting to meet other herpers.... good luck.... J : victory:


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for that very great information :2thumb:

There is loads of people in Scotland that say they want one but I just don't know if anyone wants to push for it enough I have to say it would be amazing to have one just to see something different

I will be hopefully going to Donny at some point this year so I can have a nosy just to see how everything goes and maybe get myself something nice


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

skilzo said:


> Thanks for that very great information :2thumb:
> 
> *There is loads of people in Scotland that say they want one but I just don't know if anyone wants to push for it enough I have to say it would be amazing to have one just to see something different*
> 
> I will be hopefully going to Donny at some point this year so I can have a nosy just to see how everything goes and maybe get myself something nice


It takes a little commitment for people to join together to run something like this, but if there is a few good people who are willing to put themselves out, it can be done.

Many of the people who are on the committee of the IHS have been so for a lot of years, some on and off and some constant.... Most have been around for over 30 years :gasp: .... It is likely you will find it is always the same few that are willing to put themselves and their time on the line each time, but if you can get enough interest from the others to attend any event you set up, it's generally worth it..... :2thumb:

I'm at most Donny show's..... let me know when you are going to attend and we can get together for a natter if you want.... J


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Janine00 said:


> It takes a little commitment for people to join together to run something like this, but if there is a few good people who are willing to put themselves out, it can be done.
> 
> Many of the people who are on the committee of the IHS have been so for a lot of years, some on and off and some constant.... Most have been around for over 30 years :gasp: .... It is likely you will find it is always the same few that are willing to put themselves and their time on the line each time, but if you can get enough interest from the others to attend any event you set up, it's generally worth it..... :2thumb:


I guess the hardest part is just trying to find the few people willing to get together and use their time to get things set up 

I just find it weird there is a huge community in Scotland yet it doesn't seem to get together


----------



## heather08 (Jun 10, 2008)

the reason that Scotland will Never have a rep show any time soon, is all of the Scottish clubs,fb clubs, etc,etc cannot agree with each other.All they want to do is fight amongst themselves
Carey


----------



## METALLMAD (Jun 19, 2011)

It's not only the Scottish clubs that disagree so that is nothing to do with it.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heather08 (Jun 10, 2008)

but its only the Scottish that cant get a show,or even a Scottish branch of the his together!


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Its a weird one and a shame wouldn't mind one


----------



## METALLMAD (Jun 19, 2011)

True it is up to all of us to get together and organise something. I'm more than willing to meet up with anyone to discuss ideas and try and get the ball rolling.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeah think the first thing would be to get a few people together then take it from there


----------



## heather08 (Jun 10, 2008)

"I see this thread has `run it,s usual course!` then" 
ah, but wait, there will be another one in a few months again!!!
:lol2:


----------



## heather08 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi Guys
Scotland still no closer to getting a show / meeting together,..."oh, I wonder why!!!!"
We as a nation just cannot act/be like the rest of the U.K.!!!!

Maybe it goes `way back` to clans fighting amongst clans?.....I just don,t know

We were at Donny last weekend, had a table, Carey (partner) was wearing a kilt, and so was one of our friends....................."so not hard to notice!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
and how many Scottish people came over and said hello............. `0`
and how many English and welsh came over and said hello ............... 20 plus :blush:

"SO GUYS IN ALL HONESY, WHO WANTS, AND WOULD SUPPORT A SCOTTISH BRANCH/CLUB..,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,(if anyone,...it would be the English,welsh, and irish ) certainly not us bunch of `do nothings!!!!!!!!!!`
Carey :devil:


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

heather08 said:


> Hi Guys
> Scotland still no closer to getting a show / meeting together,..."oh, I wonder why!!!!"
> We as a nation just cannot act/be like the rest of the U.K.!!!!
> 
> ...


well that's optimistic!

I was at Donny, came down with a mini bus of people and I didn't see you.
have also been part of an awesome event organised by a lady quite a while back in Glasgow that had a great turn out though there were no animals being sold. 
you moan that none of us get along and argue, then come on yourself calling everyone do nothings :lol2:

I remember reading up last year there was some legal reason for no one getting a show organised up here. a problem with the selling side of things?


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

heather08 said:


> We were at Donny last weekend, had a table, Carey (partner) was wearing a kilt, and so was one of our friends....................."so not hard to notice!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


I noticed the wee kiltie, but did not get chance to say hi.... so saying it now!!! :lol2: Hi.... :2thumb:



trogdorable said:


> I remember reading up last year there was some legal reason for no one getting a show organised up here. a problem with the selling side of things?


yeah.... I remember that discussion.... did anyone get to the bottom of the legalities of why it probably could not go ahead???.....


----------



## heather08 (Jun 10, 2008)

to `Trog...(whatever!`
go ask the Lady (at least I know her name!) who was the first to offer a helping hand!!! Jojo and myself talked for many weeks about her excellent show!!!! ......only I lost interest when I realized how many `:gasp:` kers were going!!....On a brighter note,,,,,,i see it was never repeated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NUFF SAID


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

heather08 said:


> to `Trog...(whatever!`
> go ask the Lady (at least I know her name!) who was the first to offer a helping hand!!! Jojo and myself talked for many weeks about her excellent show!!!! ......only I lost interest when I realized how many `:gasp:` kers were going!!....On a brighter note,,,,,,i see it was never repeated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> NUFF SAID


what an attitude!:whistling2: glad i've not met anyone like you at a show or it might put me off for good!
I do know her name, I was one of the volunteers from the start. I just don't make a habit of advertising peoples names on forums.

however back to having a conversation with a point!
Janine, i'm sure I can remember someone explaining why the legalities prevented it, but I cant find the information again! would be great to find it again as I can't actually remember if it turned out we could/couldn't legally do it , as in selling/buying breeding stock.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

I've mentioned a few times that I'd love to get a meet or a show going, but have no idea where to start. Maybe some committee members from IHS can give us a helping hand as to where we even start? Although I am English so you may not want me :whistling2:


----------



## heather08 (Jun 10, 2008)

why has not one person on this thread made comment about the ad. for a Scottish branch of the I.H.S. ? :bash:


----------



## DeniseACH (Jul 30, 2012)

I wasn't aware this post even existed until I came on looking for another one someone had mentioned.

Scottish Branch of IHS is up and running and has been for last 3 months now. I got this branch up and running myself with support from a few people.

We meet on the 3rd Sunday of each month at the Woodside Hotel, FK16 6AB. Come along and meets us 

We are hoping for a breeders meeting in July 2015, if not will then definitely be July 2016 and we've already had enquiries from breeders south of the border


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

heather08 said:


> why has not one person on this thread made comment about the ad. for a Scottish branch of the I.H.S. ? :bash:


Because this was last year it was made where as the Scottish IHS only started this year 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

i would certainly love to see a show in scotland, as i'll be moving up there in a few months. it'll still be a real trek from where i'll be (off the mainland lol) but i'll definitely visit or even have a table if i am in a position to by then.


----------



## heather08 (Jun 10, 2008)

skilzo said:


> Because this was last year it was made where as the Scottish IHS only started this year
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


 "Not good enough answer, I,m afraid!!!"


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

heather08 said:


> "Not good enough answer, I,m afraid!!!"


Sorry 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I am available to do talks and if you guys ever get an event up and running I can bring venomous with me :devil:


----------

